# A New INTJ Female Enters the Fold...



## AmberJorr (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello!

I'm a college aged INTJ female from the U.S. 

I only found out my personality type a few months ago, and it illuminated so many things both about myself and others that I became really interested in types of others around me, and in meeting/talking to other people with the same personality type as me. Up until about a month ago I had never met another INTJ before...

Anyway, I've been poking around here for a few days and finally decided to take the plunge and join in on the conversations. That's a pretty decent intro, right? Regardless, I hope I meet some interesting people here.

AmberJorr


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings AmberJorr and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum AmberJorr. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

AmberJorr said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm a college aged INTJ female from the U.S.
> 
> ...



Greetings Amber Jorr! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. INTJ's are quite rare, but being a female INTJ makes you an endangered species.


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Salutations like minded person.


----------



## AmberJorr (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome, Mad. And yeah, that's a great way of describing it. I am of an endangered species, and quite aware of it. Uniqueness is never a bad thing, just a mildly lonely one.

Heh. But that's what PC is for, right?


----------



## AmberJorr (Sep 23, 2009)

And hello to knght990 as well.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. If you come over to the SP side, I'll personally give you a cookie.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to PC. Enjoy your stay


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Excellent. Welcome to the forum. Always good to see a new INTJ.


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

heh endangered species, welcome to PC. hope you enjoy yourself. whats your major?


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

So welcome to the cafe


----------



## AmberJorr (Sep 23, 2009)

mrmatt said:


> heh endangered species, welcome to PC. hope you enjoy yourself. whats your major?



I'm a Cognitive Science Major, though that will hopefully be accompanied by a host of minors and possibly another major.


----------



## AmberJorr (Sep 23, 2009)

slowriot, mrmatt, alizée, vanWinchester, mcgooglian, and skycloud86

Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Cognitive Science Major

That sounds interesting. Are you looking to go into research or therapy?


----------



## AmberJorr (Sep 23, 2009)

knght990 said:


> Cognitive Science Major
> 
> That sounds interesting. Are you looking to go into research or therapy?



Definitely research. Therapy is admirable, but I've always flinched away at the thought of dealing with people I don't know and who are sick (generally) on top of that. Therapy's just not my cup of tea.

Also, if everything works out like there's a thirty percent chance it might, I'll probably be focusing on Music Cognition Research which is a really exciting, if small, branch of the field.


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

ooo sounds interesting!! ill have to read into that...


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hum, now that i think about it, research should have been the assumption.


----------



## AmberJorr (Sep 23, 2009)

knght990 said:


> Hum, now that i think about it, research should have been the assumption.


Probably. I am an INTJ after all.


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

hmm in relation to music is even better...what instruments do you play?


----------

